# Please help me identify a piece for string orchestra



## muk (May 2, 2021)

Does anybody know what the piece for string orchestra is that is played in the first 80 seconds of this video?



Try to not get distracted by the really bad attempt at comedy that is unfolding in the video.

Even the not too common d flat major and the melody that seems to be a citation of Beethoven's 'Nimm sie hin denn diese Lieder' doesn't ring a bell for me. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sinkd (May 2, 2021)

Leider, ich erkenne es nicht.


----------



## Stringtree (May 2, 2021)

Even if it turns out to be library music, it's really pretty. I couldn't find it in my themes dictionary.


----------



## BassClef (May 2, 2021)

James Horner... from the film "Legends of the Fall"


----------



## muk (May 2, 2021)

BassClef said:


> James Horner... from the film "Legends of the Fall"


The second piece in the video, yes. But is the first one too (playing from 0:03 to about 1:20)? If so, I can't find it in the soundtrack. Do you know the title of the track?


----------



## muk (May 3, 2021)

Still looking. Any help is appreciated. I am certain now that the piece is not by James Horner. At least I can't find it in the Legends of the Fall soundtrack, so it must be something different.


----------



## muk (May 5, 2021)

Nobody? I had hoped if we pool our knowledge we could identify the piece. But it proves to be rather difficult. It sounds like late 19th century to me, and maybe British. But it's also possible that it is contemporary and has been written in this style.


----------



## Jorgakis (May 5, 2021)

Unfortunately I don't know the piece, but I like the quest of finding out:D
My first thought was Woijciech Kilar or even Morricone? I find Kilar to be the most similar sounding composer, but I can't find any piece by him...
It could be 19th century but I feel it's a bit too "sweet" for an actual romantic piece?


----------



## GingerMaestro (May 5, 2021)

I guess you don’t have a copy of this book ? I used to use it all the time at college. Unfortunately I don’t have it with me right now. It’s a lot of fun...





__





A Dictionary of Musical Themes - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stringtree (May 5, 2021)

GingerMaestro said:


> I guess you don’t have a copy of this book ? I used to use it all the time at college. Unfortunately I don’t have it with me right now. It’s a lot of fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the one from 1948, and a 1975 updated edition. Pretty good, except the sinking feeling when something doesn't show up in the back! Some composers are cherry-picked. 

The online ones I've found pretty useless; maybe somebody has had better luck. I tried SoundHound, but it didn't find muk's piece. I like the challenge of figuring this out.


----------



## muk (May 5, 2021)

Jorgakis said:


> It could be 19th century but I feel it's a bit too "sweet" for an actual romantic piece?


Quite possible. I wouldn't be surprised if it was contemporary. That would explain why it is so difficult to find out what it is. If it really was romantic I probably could have found out what it is.



GingerMaestro said:


> I guess you don’t have a copy of this book ?


Great idea. Thank you @GingerMaestro! I don't have the book at home, but I'll check in the musicological library.

Cool that you are all with me on the challenge. I'll keep you posted if I find anything.


----------



## Vik (May 5, 2021)

Some similarities here:


----------



## muk (May 5, 2021)

Vik said:


> Some similarities here:


Yes, that's actually used later on in the sketch. The first piece is something different though. I already browsed through the James Horner soundtrack and I couldn't find the first piece.


----------



## Hywel (May 6, 2021)

If you find a big enough gap without dialogue, you could try using something like the SoundHound app perhaps?


----------



## cygnusdei (May 7, 2021)

Is it possible to trace the music credits of the production? FWIW I find the vibe similar to the Holberg Sarabande.


----------



## muk (May 8, 2021)

Hywel said:


> If you find a big enough gap without dialogue, you could try using something like the SoundHound app perhaps?



Yes, tried Soundhoud on several parts of the video. It either came up blank or suggesting a christmas song with guitar accompaniment. 😵



cygnusdei said:


> Is it possible to trace the music credits of the production? FWIW I find the vibe similar to the Holberg Sarabande.



It's difficult because the sketch is several years old. I contacted the comoany that produced the dvd but haven't received a reply.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 8, 2021)

You might have success uploading an audio recording here https://www.watzatsong.com/en

There are also library music freaks there if it turns out to be such a piece.

(oh dear, CSS.... well, could be from everywhere from everyone then haha.)


----------

